# Horses Stolen in GA



## edozier1 (May 1, 2007)

I didn't know where else to post this but a friend of mine had 6 horses stolen from her pasture in North East GA in July 2009. She was able to track most of them to an auction in Edgefield, South Carolina and has thankfully recovered 1, but 5 are still MIA. 
If you have seen any of these horses or know anyone in SC/NC area that might find the info useful, please pass the below flyer along. 
They are all up in age, retired horses with vet maintenance.
Thanks for your time & please let me know if there is somewhere more appropriate to post this!
Shannon's contact information- email: [email protected] phone: 706-283-4111

netposse.com - 5 Stolen Horses in Elbert, GA - 7/11/09 - and run through Auction in Edgefield, SC


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

That's sad =[ why would they even steal old retired ones in the first place? You think they would attempt something younger for a profit or something? I am no where close GA or SC, but I will keep my eye for you and your freind.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

:-xI am so sorry!! I will certainly keep my eyes and ears open and will alert all my horse friends - I hope ALL horses are recovered and I hope the people responsible are punished!!! There is NO excuse for such behavior!


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

thats insane, i hope they are properly punished


----------



## edozier1 (May 1, 2007)

Thank you guys! Knuckles, the paint horse, was recovered yesterday at auction so only 4 are missing still! 
Her neighbors came while she was out of town and loaded them all up and just drove off, taking a lot of her equipment and blankets too...
Thanks again and keep your eye out for the other 4!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is heartbreaking! I couldn't imagine going thru this. I wish her the best of luck in getting them back :-(


----------

